
Introducing “Zero”, a new app to help you fast - zweiterlinde
https://medium.com/@kevinrose/introducing-zero-a-new-app-to-help-you-fast-209935e8245d#.arp9ixq1t
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13265723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13265723)

